# Use of Intelicode program for E&M audits



## msmiller (Sep 25, 2012)

Was hoping I might get some feedback from anyone out there who uses the Intelicode product for auditing E&M services.  What have you found to be the pros and cons of this product or do you use another program as an E&M auditing tool?  

Thank you.  --M.Miller, CPC


----------



## LLovett (Sep 26, 2012)

I use intelicode version 8. Supposedly version 11 is better. I'm still waiting for mine to be updated.

The reports are both pros and cons. They translate very ugly to excel, lots of script issues make using the comments impossible most of the time. They look good in word but all the information is in text boxes making it almost impossible to do much editing.
You can only generate reports based on the pre-determined parameters of the system. This is frustrating to me since I have to run the same report showing different information for different entities. Also in version 8 every time you run the same report it will print differently, there is no rhyme or reason to how the encounters order themselves. On the pro side they kick out pretty quickly and you can select the format you want them to go to be it word, excel, pdf, etc...

Support, for me at least, has been a joke. Still waiting for a call back from a message I left on 8/14/12.

There are a lot of little "glitchy" type issues that make me want to pull my hair out. As the auditor I CAN NOT select my own code. I have to define the parameters and plug in the info letting the program select the code. 

All and all I am not happy with intelicode and continue to look for other options. So if anyone knows of any that are not tied to a PM or EMR let me know!

**Disclaimer, this was probably not the best time for me to answer this question, I am actually on the forum at this time in an effort to calm down and distance myself from a monster of an excel I have been wrangling with for 2 days now. This is a report I am manipulating that was generated by intelicode and it is not going swimmingly at all!**

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

